# Adobe readies 'critical' PDF Reader Patch Tuesday



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Adobe will join Microsoft’s Patch Tuesday train this month with plans to fix critical security vulnerabilities in the Adobe PDF Reader and Adobe Acrobat software products.

The vulnerabilities, which expose users to code execution attacks via rigged PDF files, affect both Windows and Mac OS X users.

Software versions affected by the vulnerabilities in this patch batch include:

* Adobe Reader X (10.0.1) and earlier versions for Windows
* Adobe Reader X (10.0.3) and earlier versions for Macintosh
* Adobe Reader 9.4.3 and earlier versions for Windows and Macintosh
* Adobe Acrobat X (10.0.3) and earlier versions for Windows and Macintosh
* Adobe Acrobat 9.4.3 and earlier versions for Windows and Macintosh

Adobe describes a critical security issue as a vulnerability that could be exploited to allow malicious native-code to execute, potentially without a user being aware.


Adobe readies 'critical' PDF Reader Patch Tuesday | ZDNet


----------

